# How to open EXP file???



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a customer send me a file in EXP format ( I think this is for a melco). How do I get this file into DST or PFX for mat ??? 

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a program called melco sizer it allows me to change formats of digitized files. ... JB


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Wilcom TrueSizer

This is a Wilcom free download. It will do what you want but you have to sign up for some forum or something.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

KenS said:


> Wilcom TrueSizer
> 
> This is a Wilcom free download. It will do what you want but you have to sign up for some forum or something.


Ken,I just downloaded truesizer and it is the same program basically that I use, but this one is free. The price for this one is far better than the $35 I spent. ... JB


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Hope it help out for some. I havent tired it myself. I have other software that will do basically the same thing. It wasnt free either


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

KenS said:


> Hope it help out for some. I havent tired it myself. I have other software that will do basically the same thing. It wasnt free either


I know what you mean, i have the SWF embroidery suite (the full package) and it was not cheap either. The sad thing is,I don't use half of the software. I send all my digitizing out. .... JB


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

We have the Pantograms Forte embroidery suite. We also have Drawings, and Decostudio. Unless I get busy, I do most of the digitizing myself. At least the typical flat corporate stuff. I can do most of it in a few minutes depending on the art I am supplied..... which you know as well as I do... it is usually not great.


----------

